# Has Anyone Knit This?



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Would like to make this in an adult size, possibly with a cable pattern on the front and a plain back. Smaller turtleneck?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/222944202/knitting-pattern-azel-pullover-2-34-57?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=the%20velvet%20acorn&ref=sr_gallery_20


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Here's a pattern for an adult. It's not exactly the same, it has a different neckline and no buttons, but you could use it to get an idea for sizing.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/132-21-nomad

Another one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/149-36-sherwood


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

This isn't in English but you can see what she does by the chart http://bycila.blogspot.se/2013/11/lattstickad-troja.html There is another one simular in allfreeknits called soft and sophisticated poncho. I had a couple pinned on Pinterest


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I'll keep checking on Pinterest.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> Here's a pattern for an adult. It's not exactly the same, it has a different neckline and no buttons, but you could use it to get an idea for sizing.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/132-21-nomad
> 
> ...


Thank you. I think the fan and feather in a merino or mohair would be perfect. I've printed the pattern as well as bookmarked it. Sometimes when I go back the pattern has been deleted from the site.

Had some wonderful Knit Picks Bulky for a child's size and sent it to someone earlier this week. Will have to go looking or more.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The pattern on Etsy is already in an adult size. Why not purchase that and add a cable?

Knitting Pattern - Azel Pullover (2, 3/4, 5/7, 8/10, 11/13, 14/16, S/M, L/XL sizes)

Other choices:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tabard-vest---shawl-collar-slipover Here is a better picture of the free one on Lion Brand.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/217298750747395335/

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kiss-of-north

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gale-5


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

jmcret05 said:


> The pattern on Etsy is already in an adult size. Why not purchase that and add a cable?
> 
> Knitting Pattern - Azel Pullover (2, 3/4, 5/7, 8/10, 11/13, 14/16, S/M, L/XL sizes) mi


This is a beauty Do check out the sizes listed. I would think it fairly easy to add a cable


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I've knitted this pattern for a three year old and it is massive in size.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

From the picture, it looks like a big rectangle with a neck hole in the middle and buttonholes on the sides. If you do a swatch to get your gauge and multiply your sts/inch x the inches wide you want it to be, you've got your rectangle. Use the neck directions from your favorite sweater (or find something free on Ravelry that has the same front-to-back-in-one-piece construction). Add buttonholes on the side. Viola! You've got your own adult-size pattern.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

k1p1granny said:


> I've knitted this pattern for a three year old and it is massive in size.


Which size did you make? I'm going to make for a 5 year old who is small and was thinking the 2 or 3/4 size as the 5/7 appears to be HUGE for her


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Look at "Cila" on Ravelry. It's not in English, but she has included a sketch of the pieces you need to knit. It is almost exactly the same. I'm in the process of knitting this-I think it's going to be good for football games.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

It is on Revelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/azel-pullover
Sizes 2 - L/XL. I looked through the projects yesterday and found several good ideas. If the link does not work the designer is Heidi May and her designs are under The Velvet Acorn.


----------



## Randallcattle1 (Feb 11, 2016)

I live this pattern


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I made the Azel Pullover for myself out of WoolEase Thick and Quick. I normally would wear a medium in a sweater, but I started this and it was huge. I ripped it out and made a child's 14/16 and it fits perfectly. I may have lengthened it, but I am only 5'3" so maybe not. Heidi May's patterns are excellent.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I had to chuckle when I saw this post - yesterday my daughter posted this photo on Facebook and admonished me to "get knitting!" Must be a popular pattern!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I am currently making this sweater in an adult size. The pattern includes children's and adult sizes.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, I made it for my daughter using bulky rather than superbulky yarn, and not so wide, and with a smaller turtleneck. She loves it! 
Here are my notes.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/christinabornn/azel-pullover


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It would be darling on a slim person. I would look like a blimp in it. Would not do justice to the designer hard work. Looks easy enough. Very straight forward. Go for it.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking at the picture, it seems like a pretty straight forward knit, placing your neck stitches on holders for a turtle or cowl neck. I experimented with something like this only I added a hood to mine...


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have loved this pattern ever since first seeing it a few weeks ago on Ravelry. But I never thought to "work on' the pattern to see if I could enlarge it for myself. So glad YOU were thinking "outside the box" and shared with the rest of us. Your version sounds awesome and I say, " Go for it!" I think I may be right behind you on this one. I would like to lengthen the "sleeves" a wee bit also. But I think it is so darned cute and would probably be a super "basic" pattern to use different stitches and yarns. Part vest, part poncho, part darned cute. As soon as I get some more baby things ready for the next grandchild, due in late Sept, I am definitely going to try one. So thanks for mentioning it and making it possible, in my own mind, to do this in an adult size.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

here's an adult size, attached.


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

That's cute, too. Thanks.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

margoc said:


> Which size did you make? I'm going to make for a 5 year old who is small and was thinking the 2 or 3/4 size as the 5/7 appears to be HUGE for her


I made the size 3/4. I hated knitting it. The needles are huge and they really made my hands ache. I'm just not used to knitting with such bulky wool and needles. Never again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely choices and links.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kiss-of-north

I'm crazy about this one, thanks for posting it.


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

It must be popular My daughter just sent it to me today from Pinterest wanted to know if I belonged to Ravelry and asked if I would make it for my grand daughter i need to find the yarn


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> I had to chuckle when I saw this post - yesterday my daughter posted this photo on Facebook and admonished me to "get knitting!" Must be a popular pattern!


Same here--a friend posted this last week on FB and I found the pattern on Ravelry for her--the little girl is so adorable. I can see this on an adult as well--one of those things you add for a bit more warmth on a cool evening or in the Fall--shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Not sure if one of the links given takes you to it . But it is a Heidi May pattern. Aura Pullover. I think it is part of the Velvet Acorn collection, but you can buy her patterns individually, or she has discounts for multiples if you go directly to her site.
http://www.thevelvetacorn.com/


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Would like to make this in an adult size, possibly with a cable pattern on the front and a plain back. Smaller turtleneck?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/222944202/knitting-pattern-azel-pullover-2-34-57?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=the%20velvet%20acorn&ref=sr_gallery_20


Me too! :sm24:


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

This one has a detachable collar. You could use the basic pattern and work with your own cable pattern. 
http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=6221&cid=17


----------



## GrannyJo (Nov 1, 2011)

I've knitted it too. I used 14 ply and did the 5-7 age size adding a bit of length - for a four year old. Looks great. It's meant to be roomy.


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

A friend of mine asked me to make this for her yesterday. She paid for the pattern and printed it out, but it only printed in children's sizes. She messaged Heidi and she said it was an adult size. I'm not certain, since the pattern we printed shows 36" across. It is just a large rectangle with a neck hole/collar, and buttons.


----------



## jackie heinan (Jun 19, 2016)

I have the pattern and need help with buttonholes? Any help with these would be appreciated. It seems backwards to me. Row 4. Is there an easier or shorter version of telling me what to do here? Passing second st over first st seems backwards to me. Help!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

did you get an answer from someone yet?



jackie heinan said:


> I have the pattern and need help with buttonholes? Any help with these would be appreciated. It seems backwards to me. Row 4. Is there an easier or shorter version of telling me what to do here? Passing second st over first st seems backwards to me. Help!


----------



## jackie heinan (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes, I did. I found a youtude video on line for one row buttonholes. Perfect. I hadn't done one before. 
Thanks for asking, I appreciate it. I did email Designer Heidi May and she told me same thing about video. 
I was happy to read about sizing too. Very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

is there something wrong with row 4 perhaps as we have * and ** and its a bit confusing and could you give me the link to the video too plse.


----------



## jackie heinan (Jun 19, 2016)

Or just google one row buttonhole knitting. 
I figured she meant repeat between the two *. It's just the way she wrote it. The video explains it perfectly. 
Hope this helps you understand too. Enjoy.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you jackie heinan


----------



## mickey78 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi I am fairly new to knitting. I am working on this azel pullover and have gotten to the neck opening. I am confused with the instructions. I know that it has something to do with placing markers. Am wondering if I could get some help on deciphering what to do next. I am including the isntructions.

Neck Opening

Row1 (right side): knit (25 sts), bind off the next (25 sts), knit (24 sts).(50 sts). 

My problem is the whole row is only 75 sts. I have only included the number for the largest pattern as that is the one i am working on.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

You knit 25, cast off 25 and knit the last 24 which leaves you with 50 sts on needle.
On the next row you cast on 25sts where you cast them off.


----------



## jackie heinan (Jun 19, 2016)

Hope this helps you out Mickey. Thanks k1p1granny.


----------



## surfkim (Nov 16, 2017)

Does anyone know how to find this pattern for crochet instead of knitting? My daughter is 3 so what size would she need to fit but also get use for next year too?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you're looking for something with cabling to put on the front of it, there's a great motif on a sweater that you might like.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/symbolic-knots


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

mirium said:


> From the picture, it looks like a big rectangle with a neck hole in the middle and buttonholes on the sides. If you do a swatch to get your gauge and multiply your sts/inch x the inches wide you want it to be, you've got your rectangle. Use the neck directions from your favorite sweater (or find something free on Ravelry that has the same front-to-back-in-one-piece construction). Add buttonholes on the side. Viola! You've got your own adult-size pattern.


My thoughts exactly. I think I'd start at the top and cast on for the front shoulders (like for a top down seamless top with armholes for set in sleeves) and give them a bit of shaping with short rows, cast on for the neck and join the shoulders. Then I'd pick up and knit for the back shoulders and after I had them done and the back neck cast on I'd use one long circ and two balls of yarn and just work both pieces til I got the length I wanted or ran out of yarn. I'd never buy a pattern for it.

As sweet as the little girl in the picture is she breaks my heart. She looks like someone just stole her puppy and she's trying hard not to cry.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is Gale. There isn't a cable pattern throughout but a little texture in the body.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gale-5

Another in a DK weight yarn.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/light-gale


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> My thoughts exactly. I think I'd start at the top and cast on for the front shoulders (like for a top down seamless top with armholes for set in sleeves) and give them a bit of shaping with short rows, cast on for the neck and join the shoulders. Then I'd pick up and knit for the back shoulders and after I had them done and the back neck cast on I'd use one long circ and two balls of yarn and just work both pieces til I got the length I wanted or ran out of yarn. I'd never buy a pattern for it.
> 
> As sweet as the little girl in the picture is she breaks my heart. She looks like someone just stole her puppy and she's trying hard not to cry.


I'd start at the bottom of the front or back, knit upward, divide for the shoulders, join and then down to the other end.


----------

